
All Electric Cri Cri - jacquesm
http://www.eads.com/eads/int/en/news/press.255618dd-959b-4f4a-865b-ad884f380318.70472f39-dd6f-4428-a792-91d82cb9791b.html
======
omaranto
It's nice that they named it after a beloved Mexican children's songwriter.
(Well, they probably didn't but Cri Cri is an unusual name to coincide on,
isn't it?)

